# What to clean aluminum trim with?



## trkmedic69 (Feb 4, 2002)

I've heard:

Water
or
Pledge
or Polish & Wax....

??????? :dunno:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Its a polyplastic coating. Anything that cleans vinyl or plastic should be fine. mild soap and water works too.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Are we talking interior or exterior (around windows)? I've used Nevr Dull with success on my exterior.


----------



## ChrisF (Dec 23, 2001)

*I use*

Vinylex on the black metal trim between the front and rear doors.


----------



## trkmedic69 (Feb 4, 2002)

Ripsnort - I was refering to the aluminum trim on the inside.


----------

